
Why Tooltips Are Terrible, and How to Better Design Them - gozrik
https://www.trychameleon.com/blog/why-tooltips-are-terrible-and-why-you-should-use-them
======
pulkitpulkit
tooltips can really be hated, but sometimes they're done really well... can be
low hanging fruit for teams trying to reduce support tickets / confusion, as
long as they are embraced and some basic design principles followed

